
GM mosquito release halted on the Grand Cayman - crypto-jeronimo
https://www.caymancompass.com/2018/11/13/gm-mosquito-release-halted/
======
iso1337
I feel like Verily’s non-GMO approach of using a robotic system to sort out
sterile males generated the old-fashioned (radioactive) way offers a
compelling alternative.

I’m far from anti-GMO, but the fact that there could be an alternative and
that Oxitec’s approach doesn’t offer compelling advantages over that would
give me pause.

Oxitec uses tetracycline to supress expression of the self-limiting gene in
the captive state. However, there will always be some genetic mutations and
given a large enough population you will get mutants that inactivate the
transgene and could potentially lead to those gene copies spreading in the
wild

[https://www.oxitec.com/our-technology/](https://www.oxitec.com/our-
technology/)

